# gdlib und imagemagick installieren



## bitte_helfen (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes problem:

Ich hab mir einen Webserver eingrichtet
Win 2000
apache
php
mysql
phpmyadmin

das läuft auch alles ganz gut, aber wie bekomme ich gdlib und imagemagick zum laufen, so daß es mir auch von typo3 erkannt wird, bzw. wie installiere ich die beiden sachen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Januar 2004)

GDLIB:

in der php.ini das modul freischalten:
php_gd.dll

in der betreffenden Zeile das ";" Semikolon entfernen - apache neustarten, fertig


Image-Magick:

http://pecl.php.net/package/imagick - das ist die DLL
Den Installler musst Du dennoch verwenden, glaube ich.
Das steht aber alles auf der IM-Seite.

:RTFM:


----------



## holden_c (22. Februar 2004)

*webserver*

Hallo

Ich möchte das ImageMagick auf meinem WEBserver installieren, d.h. nicht auf meinem Apache Server auf dem rechner, sondern für die Benutzung online um Thumbnails automatisch zu generieren.
Leider hab ich ABSOLUT keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen muss bei meinem Server. (ich bin bei levanzo.de angemeldet, hoff. vielen ein Begriff unter euch - 5 eur angebot) 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ein deutsches Tutorial für sowas gibt es eben noch nicht meines Wissens.

viele grüße
holden


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Februar 2004)

*Re: webserver*



> _Original geschrieben von holden_c _
> *Ich möchte das ImageMagick auf meinem WEBserver installieren, d.h. nicht auf meinem Apache Server auf dem rechner, sondern für die Benutzung online um Thumbnails automatisch zu generieren.
> Leider hab ich ABSOLUT keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen muss bei meinem Server. (ich bin bei levanzo.de angemeldet, hoff. vielen ein Begriff unter euch - 5 eur angebot)
> 
> ...



Naja.. da Du ein Virtual Host hast und keinen eigenen Server, wirst Du nichts installieren können. Da kannst Du die leute von levanzo.de höflich fragen ob die das machen, was ich bei dem Preis bezweifle, sorry.

Deshalb dürfte es wohl auch nie ein Tutorial zu dem Thema geben. Auf normalem Webspace geht das halt nichtselbst zu machen.


----------



## holden_c (23. Februar 2004)

ok schon mal vielen dank für diese information.
steht ja nirgends, dass das nicht geht


----------

